# m'a le plus frappé / m'a frappé le plus - place de l'adverbe superlatif



## sneakergroove

Bonjour! Je lisais un blog quand j'ai vu cette phrase:

une des choses qui m'a le plus frappé en arrivant à... 

Je voudrais savoir si on peut mettre 'le plus' après le participe passé comme,

une des choses qui m'a frappée le plus en arrivant à...

Note: Pour bien vérifier la prononciation du 's' je l'ai souligné en rouge si je pensais qu'il faudrait le prononcer. 

merci d'avance
sneakergroove

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Assassin des rimes

Oui tu peux le faire, ca n'a pas d'importance. Tu as raison aussi de bien prononcer le "s"


----------



## tilt

On peut mettre _le plus _après _frappé_, mais la phrase me semble plus naturelle en le mettant avant.

Le _s_ ne se prononce pas, a priori, dans le premier cas (mais beaucoup de gens le diront néanmoins), et se prononce [s] dans le deuxième cas, car il devrait être suivi d'une virgule (sinon la liaison se ferait et le son [s] deviendrait [z]).


----------



## sneakergroove

Merci mais une autre question sur ce sujet. Cet ordre, est-il pareil avec les auxiliaires modaux? Par exemple:

'Je vais le plus travailler.' qui est plus naturel que 'Je vais travailler le plus.'
'Je peux le plus travailler.' qui est plus naturel que 'Je peux travailler plus.'
'Je veux le plus travailler.' qui est plus naturel que 'Je veux travailler le plus.'

sneakergroove


----------



## tilt

sneakergroove said:


> Merci mais une autre question sur ce sujet. Cet ordre, est-il pareil avec les auxiliaires modaux? Par exemple:
> 
> 'Je vais le plus travailler.' qui est plus naturel que 'Je vais travailler le plus.'
> 'Je peux le plus travailler.' qui est plus naturel que 'Je peux travailler plus.'
> 'Je veux le plus travailler.' qui est plus naturel que 'Je veux travailler le plus.'
> 
> sneakergroove


Pour ces cas-là, j'avoue ne pas trouver une formulation meilleure que l'autre.


----------



## sneakergroove

L'autre, c'est-à-dire, 

Je vais travailler le plus?
Je veux travailler le plus?
Je peux travailler le plus?

merci
sneakergroove


----------



## tilt

Je voulais dire qu'à mon avis :
_Je vais le plus travailler <=> Je vais travailler le plus
Je peux le plus travailler <=> Je peux travailler plus
Je veux le plus travailler <=> Je veux travailler le plus_


----------



## Punky Zoé

sneakergroove said:


> Merci mais une autre question sur ce sujet. Cet ordre, est-il pareil avec les auxiliaires modaux? Par exemple:
> 
> 'Je vais le plus travailler.' qui est plus naturel que 'Je vais travailler le plus.'
> 'Je peux le plus travailler.' qui est plus naturel que 'Je peux travailler plus.'
> 'Je veux le plus travailler.' qui est plus naturel que 'Je veux travailler le plus.'


Bonjour

Je ne crois pas que tes propositions soient possibles, je ne vois pas dans quel cas on pourrait le dire et quel en serait le sens. 

À part "je peux travailler plus" (pour gagner ... ), qui est correct, mais ne correspond pas à tes exemples.

"Le plus possible" serait ... possible. Peux-tu préciser ce que tu veux dire exactement par tes exemples ?


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je ne crois pas que tes propositions soient possibles, je ne vois pas dans quel cas on pourrait le dire et quel en serait le sens.
> 
> À part "je peux travailler plus" (pour gagner ... ), qui est correct, mais ne correspond pas à tes exemples.
> 
> "Le plus possible" serait ... possible. Peux-tu préciser ce que tu veux dire exactement par tes exemples ?


Un exemple auquel j'avais pensé : _C'est la nuit que je vais/peux/veux le plus travailler._


----------



## Punky Zoé

tilt said:


> Un exemple auquel j'avais pensé : _C'est la nuit que je vais/peux/veux le plus travailler._


D'accord, mais cet usage n'est pas si fréquent et il me semble important d'en préciser le contexte, ce qui précède les propositions de Sneakergroove fait partie intégrante de l'expression et en donne à la fois le sens et la correction grammaticale.

Hormis quelques autres cas similaires (?), les expressions proposées par Sneakergroove de manière isolée ne me paraissent pas correctes.


----------



## sneakergroove

Bonjour Punky,

Je comprends que peut-être ces phrases telles quelles ne veulent rien dire mais je voulais simplement confirmer le placement de 'le plus' quand il y a un auxiliaire modal. C'est tout.

sneakergroove


----------



## Punky Zoé

sneakergroove said:


> Bonjour Punky,
> 
> Je comprends que peut-être ces phrases telles quelles ne veulent rien dire mais je voulais simplement confirmer le placement de 'le plus' quand il y a un auxiliaire modal. C'est tout.
> 
> sneakergroove


Je comprends ta demande (grâce à l'exemple donné par Tilt , pas avant - et je n'étais pas la seule dans ce cas ) , mais il est utile de préciser pour d'autres étudiants que ces formes ne sont pas correctes par elles-mêmes sans antécédent.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne dirais pas non plus je _vais/veux/peux_ _le plus travailler/travailler le plus_ sans antécédent ou complément (le plus d'heures/le plus efficacement, fort, longtemps, possible, etc.)

Quelques exemples d'usage à mon avis correct (2 positions)
- Avec quels genres de personnes aimeriez-vous *le plus travailler*?
- Quelle facette du jeu aimerais-tu *le plus travailler* au cours de la prochaine année?
- Personnalité avec qui je voudrais *le plus travailler* 
- Sur quelle composante devez-vous *travailler le plus* ? 
- Mozilla est le principal bénéficiaire de mes dons, car c'est le logiciel qui me fait *travailler le plus*.
- Qui a *travaillé le plus* en l'an 2000 ?

Et dans ces exemples - à tort ou à raison - je prononce le S de plus... partout. Alors que je ne le prononcerais pas dans _Ce qui m'a le plus frappé(e). _

Pour ce qui est de la prononciation (ou non) du S de plus, cet article de la BDL... qui comprend par hasard l'exemple suivant :


> - C'est Martin qui a travaillé le *plus* hier. [leplys] (_le-plus_)


----------



## itka

> - Avec quels genres de personnes aimeriez-vous *le plus travailler*?
> - Quelle facette du jeu aimerais-tu *le plus travailler* au cours de la prochaine année?
> - Personnalité avec qui je voudrais *le plus travailler*
> - Sur quelle composante devez-vous *travailler le plus* ?
> - Mozilla est le principal bénéficiaire de mes dons, car c'est le logiciel qui me fait *travailler le plus*.
> - Qui a *travaillé le plus* en l'an 2000 ?



Nico, dans certaines de tes phrases _*le plus*_ porte tantôt sur le verbe modal et tantôt sur le verbe "travailler". Il me semble que son placement n'est pas neutre :
 "Personnalité avec qui je voudrais *le plus travailler* " : je préfèrerais travailler avec cette personnalité qu'avec toute autre.
 "Personnalité avec qui je voudrais *travailler* *le plus *" : je voudrais travailler davantage avec cette personnalité qu'avec d'autres.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Nico, dans certaines de tes phrases _*le plus*_ porte tantôt sur le verbe modal et tantôt sur le verbe "travailler". Il me semble que son placement n'est pas neutre :
> "Personnalité avec qui je voudrais *le plus travailler* " : je préfèrerais travailler avec cette personnalité qu'avec toute autre.
> "Personnalité avec qui je voudrais *travailler* *le plus *" : je voudrais travailler davantage avec cette personnalité qu'avec d'autres.


Je suis d'accord avec Itka pour ces exemples-là. En revanche, pour la phrase initiale de sneakergroove, je dirais que tant _ce qui m'a le plus frappé_ que _ce qui m'a frappé le plus_ sont naturels et qu'aucuns des deux n'est choquant.

P.S.: Il faut dire : _*la* chose qui m'*a* frappé le plus_, mais : _une *des* chose*s* qui m'*ont* frappé__ le plus_. Il faut en outre rajouter un _e_ final au participe passé si c'est une femme qui parle → _une des choses qui m'ont frappé*e* le plus_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
j'ai encore d'autres questions concernant la place des adverbes dans les comparatifs et les superlatifs. Il s'agit d'adverbes dont la place est normalement entre l'auxiliaire et le participe passé du verbe. Lorsqu'ils sont au comparatif ou au superlatifs, est-ce que ce serait toujours la règle à suivre ?
ex :
*Les prix de l'essence a beaucoup augmenté.*
==> Les prix de l'essence _a le plus augmenté / a augmenté le plus_. ?

*Il a bien parlé.*
==> Elle _a aussi bien parlé que lui / a parlé aussi bien que lui_. ?
==> Elle _a mieux que lui / a parlé mieux que lui_. ?

OU bien vous auriez d'autres phrases dignes de discussion ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## amelie25

Bonjour, je me souviens avoir participé à une discussion sur la place des adverbes en français et ce que j'en ai retenu, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup d'exceptions et de flexibilité. Dans les phrases que vous donnez comme exemples, moi, je trouve qu'elles sont toutes correctes même si celles où le superlatif / comparatif et l'adverbe sont entre le verbe auxiliaire et le participe passé me semblent plus correctes. Cependant, cela ne serait pas valable dans le cas d'une comparaison portant sur un adverbe en -ment: _Elle a parlé plus lentement que lui_ mais _elle a plus lentement parlé que lui_. 
Dans le cas du superlatif, les deux me semblent correctes: _C'est elle qui a le plus lentement parlé / qui a parlé le plus lentement_. 
À l'attente de réponses d'autres personnes.


----------



## Mariquilla81

Bonjour, 

Je me posais les mêmes questions et après avoir lu vos commentaires, voici les conclusions que j´en ai tirées. Pourriez-vous me dire si j´ai bien compris, s´il vous plaît?

Au passé composé, on place le superlatif entre l´auxiliaire et le participe passé: ce qui m´a choqué le plus a été sa réaction.

Et si l´on a un infinitif, il se place toujours devant? 

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, en fait on a généralement le choix ; c'est surtout une question de style :

_Ce qui m'a choqué *le plus* a été sa réaction._  / _Ce qui m'a *le plus* choqué a été sa réaction._ 
_Quel jour devez-vous travailler *le plus* ?_  / _Quel jour devez-vous *le plus* travailler ?_ 

Pour l'infinitif, il y a parfois une nuance de sens comme cela a été discuté précédemment dans ce fil :


itka said:


> Nico, dans certaines de tes phrases _*le plus*_ porte tantôt sur le verbe modal et tantôt sur le verbe "travailler". Il me semble que son placement n'est pas neutre :
> "Personnalité avec qui je voudrais *le plus travailler* " : je préfèrerais travailler avec cette personnalité qu'avec toute autre.
> "Personnalité avec qui je voudrais *travailler* *le plus *" : je voudrais travailler davantage avec cette personnalité qu'avec d'autres.


----------

